

Web Bolshevism: Google's rel canonical nofollow patchy mess - whackberry
http://zminer.com/content/web-bolshevism/

======
stefanherz
"There was a moment in time where Google decided to be not a participant, but
a coordinator of the WWW. And that’s where things started to break down. The
web is uncontrollable, like nature, and Google is turning it into their very
own Jurassic Park. The problem is, the Velociraptors have escaped their
cages." = GOLD IMO

~~~
jonsantana
You meant BOLD? No wonder the author has that part in bold :p

seriously tho i like the article - the www must remain free and google's
interference is already overwhelming. i'm not saying it's negative
interference, it's just too much interference if you know what i mean. ads,
etc, guidelines, rules dictated and what not. where is the good ol free www?

------
csulok
"The search field covers the content of the site, if you were searching and a
match was under the field, or you wanted to click a link/button under the
search field, you’re out of luck."

or are you?

[http://littlebigdetails.com/post/6000057345/chrome-if-a-
resu...](http://littlebigdetails.com/post/6000057345/chrome-if-a-result-is-
behind-the-search-form-it)

------
swarzkeiser
Interesting article. I think Google is the most innovative company out there
and their success clearly reflects that. But the way they've been handling the
web lately does not please me. They shouldn't guide the web, the web should
guide them. Web bolsheviksm is an interesting term, i think it'll catch on for
this sort of initiative.

